

SanFran Gentrification - whyme
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/tech-world-responds-to-perkins-1-nazi-comparison-NYTDczfXSLGTBOuKU1E4OA.html

======
whyme
If you can get past the first few minutes discussing the non-sense nazi topic
there's an interesting conversation about SanFran's current dilemma.

Not from there so it really hit home when I realized the less privileged
residents are being evicted from their places to make room for wealthier
tenants.

